# Upper Animas Trip with CookManFood



## mantin19 (May 10, 2010)

CookManFood.com is teaming up with Mountain Waters Rafting for a special Upper Animas Trip. This is our 2nd annual trip and we have a few openings left for May 22nd to 24th. This is not your usual trip on the Upper. Ska Beer, Montanya Rum, Arizona Rubs, and many other products will be on the trip as well as some top chefs. If you are interesed shoot me an email or go to CookManFood.com! | Man Food Rafting for more information.


----------

